# only options for helmet cams?



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

been looking into helmet cams and it seems that most are using the gopro, vholdr, or the pov1...are these my only options or are there more?...i like the idea of not having to buy a separate handheld cam so anything along the lines of the 3 mentioned would be great...no price range


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

the POV is probably the best one available right now IMO but here are some other choices

http://www.hoyttech.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=315

https://www.actionvideocams.com/

also keep in mind how you plan to edit your footage because some editing software may not be able to work with the mpeg4 video most all-in-one devices output ... I stiil prefer to use a separate bullet cam and a separate minidv recorder


----------



## geinsteder (Mar 20, 2008)

I have also been looking into a helmet type cam. I agree the vholdr looks to be the best for the money. I like the idea of the memory card capture and size is good and quality looks good. The ones with the play back screen just scare me. I dont wany any wires or screens to brake.I dont want a camera that has crapy play back. Best of all its about 350. Check out 
http://shop.helmetcameracentral.com/index.html?_vsrefdom=adwords&gclid=CJuCo-X1o5MCFQwrswod4n34ng 
they have some nice helmet cams.


----------



## flankwood (Dec 4, 2006)

*my idea?*

I was looking at the Oregon Scientific ATC2K Waterproof Action Cam for 124 bucks. Anyone against this camera? It aint great but it doesnt seem too bad.


----------



## geinsteder (Mar 20, 2008)

That one doesnt look to bad. I would like to see sample video. Its only 99 bucks at the site I listed above. I like how the pov is recorded in the mpeg 4 format. I believe that is the format of dvds. That may make it easier to upload and burn to dvd also may have a better quality video over all. Im still up in the air. If anyone has links to sample video I would be interested in seeing them,


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

dvd's use the mpeg2 format and there are plenty of videos on youtube made using the atc2k cam setup and after viewing plenty of them i doubt you will ever get 30 fps using that cam which is why they look so choppy.


----------



## geinsteder (Mar 20, 2008)

What do you think of the vholdr? 
http://shop.helmetcameracentral.com/index.html?_vsrefdom=adwords&gclid=CJuCo-X1o5MCFQwrswod4n34ng


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

what about this one?

http://cgi.ebay.com/540-Res-Helmet-...ameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

bump


----------



## RickMabus (Oct 19, 2004)

Although my passion is MTB riding I have been looking for a cheap camera to add video to morningridemadness.blogspot.com (a road training ride). I have basically narrowed down my choices based on budget to the Oregon Scientific and the GoPro. Based on my experience neither will be steller but both will do what I want. According to the representative at Helmetcamcentral.com, the oregon scientific records in better quality. It should also have a bit better battery life. At just over half the cost what am I missing?


----------



## badboy7 (Jun 18, 2008)

Well i think I M O is the best choice these days... and its worth too...


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

badboy7 said:


> Well i think I M O is the best choice these days... and its worth too...


what is i m o ?


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

RickMabus said:


> Although my passion is MTB riding I have been looking for a cheap camera to add video to morningridemadness.blogspot.com (a road training ride).  I have basically narrowed down my choices based on budget to the Oregon Scientific and the GoPro. Based on my experience neither will be steller but both will do what I want. According to the representative at Helmetcamcentral.com, the oregon scientific records in better quality. It should also have a bit better battery life. At just over half the cost what am I missing?


The nice thing about the GoPro is they now have different mounting options, and a wide angle lens on the way soon. Nice to see the company upgrading and improving their product.

My friend has one, and the biggest problem is from the helmet moving, making the video shaky and hard to watch. Works really well when mounted on the frame.


----------



## cdalemaniac (Jun 18, 2007)

flankwood said:


> I was looking at the Oregon Scientific ATC2K Waterproof Action Cam for 124 bucks. Anyone against this camera? It aint great but it doesnt seem too bad.


I had it...SUX BIG TIME!
Crappy, muffled audio and the picture is always shaky.....after a couple of rides it died...picture would be only in weird green and blue colors. :madmax: 
If you attach it to your frame it's even worse. :madman: Don't buy it! :nono: 
Check out my channel: http://www.youtube.com/cdalemaniac to see for yourself.
All the bike vids are shot with the Oregon Scientific cam.


----------



## cdalemaniac (Jun 18, 2007)

pipes10 said:


> what is i m o ?


*I*n *M*y *O*pinion


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

My thoughts on the topic


----------



## geinsteder (Mar 20, 2008)

cdalemaniac said:


> I had it...SUX BIG TIME!
> Crappy, muffled audio and the picture is always shaky.....after a couple of rides it died...picture would be only in weird green and blue colors. :madmax:
> If you attach it to your frame it's even worse. :madman: Don't buy it! :nono:
> Check out my channel: http://www.youtube.com/cdalemaniac to see for yourself.
> All the bike vids are shot with the Oregon Scientific cam.


Hey man it didnt look to bad but ill take your word on not being happy with it. That pov1 looks like an awsome camera.


----------



## cdalemaniac (Jun 18, 2007)

geinsteder said:


> Hey man it didnt look to bad but ill take your word on not being happy with it. That pov1 looks like an awsome camera.


Yeah...that pov1 seems to be really good...if i had the money for it now, I'd get it.
I think it's better to get a good one that lasts instead of buying a $hitty one every 4 months or so  
I learned my lesson and will save some money to get a regular bullet cam with different lenses and a dvr to hook it up to.


----------



## blackprophet19 (Apr 18, 2008)

i just picked up a hero cam and it kicks ass


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

blackprophet19 said:


> i just picked up a hero cam and it kicks ass


That was funny.


----------



## RickMabus (Oct 19, 2004)

*Oregon Scientific Arrived / Mounting ideas*

I just recieved my oregon scientific yesterday and already took it to the trails and already justified the cheaper option. I was clipping scrub brusk all night with it. I did try something worth passing along. I took a Big Air CO2 rubber mounting block and put it on the camera and on my helmet and used one velcro strap to tighten it to my helmet. It lowered the center of gravity a bit and reduced the side to side wiggle refered to by some. Try that if your helmet will make it work.


----------



## geinsteder (Mar 20, 2008)

cdalemaniac said:


> Yeah...that pov1 seems to be really good...if i had the money for it now, I'd get it.
> I think it's better to get a good one that lasts instead of buying a $hitty one every 4 months or so
> I learned my lesson and will save some money to get a regular bullet cam with different lenses and a dvr to hook it up to.


Ya the Pov 1 looks to be great. It even comes with the wide angle lens standard now. That is always nice while moving and taping. You move a tiny bit and you loose the intire trail.
What about the vhold. Does anyone out their have one?


----------



## jburnside (Feb 25, 2008)

Just got the Go Pro Digital Hero 3 for $140 and it rocks!!!! the camera is small and only weighs 4.5 ounces with waterproof casing. i am using the free trial of Sony's Vegas Movie Studio 8.0 to edit the footage, (http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/moviestudio) which works amazingly!!!! Go to (http://www.goprocamera.com/) to see the rest of the Go Pro fleet


----------



## RickMabus (Oct 19, 2004)

*Oregon Scientific Great-Youtube BAD*

Alright I did go ahead with the Oregon Scientific and I have used it now on several rides both off road and road and I am really impressed with this thing for the money!! I have actually worked on the mounting for my helmet a bit and have come up with a easy way to get the camera to a lower center of gravity. Will post a pic.

That being said I uploaded a great video on youtube yesterday and the quality on Youtube is totally terrible and a poor representation of the ATC 2K. I looked at several recommended sites like Youtube but the only problem is the limited download space. I would like at least 1GB of space per video. Any ideas? Vemeo is only 500 MB.

Thanks


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Compression?*



RickMabus said:


> I would like at least 1GB of space per video. Any ideas? Vemeo is only 500 MB.


Ever hear of compression? Nobody will download a 500 meg or 1 GB video! Your job is to edit it into a reasonable length, then compress it so it retains good quality, but looks good. Plenty of us do it. Even MTBBill's latest HD videos, which are 7 - 9 minutes long are only about 100 Meg.

I've seen some pretty good quality on Pink Bike, but you must first start with good quality video.


----------



## pedsdoc (Jun 24, 2008)

I have had the VIO-POV for more than a month so far. Video quality is great, lots of mounting options. Only weakness so far is filming in the early evening. You can check out some videos using the VIO-POV at the Nevada section/Bootleg Canyon videos.


----------



## RickMabus (Oct 19, 2004)

*Compression would be great*

I would love to figure out how to compress videos without killing the quality. I am using Imovie and have researched every which way to compress the files to no avail. Any ideas or links to topics on the matter would be apprecaited.


----------



## juros (May 22, 2006)

Vholdr video test - https://vic-tim-movies.blogspot.com/2008/07/vholdr-test_06.html


----------



## SatelliteBiker (Jun 26, 2008)

For you vholdr owners, can you answer these questions please? I can't find real details about it on the sites that sell it.

* Does it have a normal camera screw mount anywhere on it?
* How does the round mount attach to things?
* After recording video and plugging it into USB, are video clips stored as separate files?
* What format are the videos?
* Anybody editing the video with a Mac? Does imovie handle it OK?
* I've seen a few videos that had audio, but I can't tell the raw quality. What's your opinion of the vholdr audio?
* How long to recharge from full discharge? (Either by USB or external charger)
* What's the runtime of the vholdr battery?

I know that's a lot of questions, but so far I haven't found these details on various sites I've checked.


----------



## juros (May 22, 2006)

Ok after playing with some extra sticky padding I have managed to get the mighty Vholdr to stick over on of the 'ribs' on my Remedy.

not my coment maybe can help you


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

Can you make it any more obvious that you work for the company?



jburnside said:


> Just got the Go Pro Digital Hero 3 for $140 and it rocks!!!! the camera is small and only weighs 4.5 ounces with waterproof casing. i am using the free trial of Sony's Vegas Movie Studio 8.0 to edit the footage, (http://www.sonycreativesoftware.com/moviestudio) which works amazingly!!!! Go to (http://www.goprocamera.com/) to see the rest of the Go Pro fleet


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Toff said:


> Can you make it any more obvious that you work for the company?


There is a user by the name of "GoPro" that works for the company. This guy is just happy with his purchase. Go bug the employees in the Ibex forum.


----------



## SatelliteBiker (Jun 26, 2008)

SatelliteBiker said:


> ...list of several questions...


I did quite a bit of searching and found answers to most of these questions.

* Does it have a normal camera screw mount anywhere on it? *no*
* How does the round mount attach to things? *adhesive*
* After recording video and plugging it into USB, are video clips stored as separate files? *yes*
* What format are the videos? *MPEG4, xvid codec*
* Anybody editing the video with a Mac? Does imovie handle it OK? *Yes, install xvid codec.*
* I've seen a few videos that had audio, but I can't tell the raw quality. What's your opinion of the vholdr audio? *unknown*
* How long to recharge from full discharge? *unknown*
* What's the runtime of the vholdr battery? *about 2 hours*

Also, on the main vholdr site they show various other mounts for attaching it to tubes (handlebars for one mount, and larger tubes such as roll cages for the larger mount). Neither are available as of this posting.

I hope these answers are helpful to others, too.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Baulz said:


> There is a user by the name of "GoPro" that works for the company. This guy is just happy with his purchase. Go bug the employees in the Ibex forum.


another happy gopro user here... and no, there are no more ibex emmployees on the forum. Thanx to a certain crowd, the owner Jack doesnt post here anymore....


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

mrpercussive said:


> another happy gopro user here... and no, there are no more ibex emmployees[_sic_] on the forum. *Thanx to the owner Jack,* Jack doesnt[_sic_] post here anymore....


Fixed.

If you need help with the relevant posts/threads wherein Jack got himself banned, I'm sure someone can help you out.


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

urinal mint said:


> Fixed.
> 
> If you need help with the relevant posts/threads wherein Jack got himself banned, I'm sure someone can help you out.


do a search and you'll see it was well provoked... those who provoked it were also banned...


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

mrpercussive said:


> do a search and you'll see it was well provoked... those who provoked it were also banned...


That's a lie.

Jack's antics finally caught up with him.

Do I really need to link to the relevant posts to show that you are lying as well?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

urinal mint said:


> That's a lie.
> 
> Jack's antics finally caught up with him.
> 
> Do I really need to link to the relevant posts to show that you are lying as well?


go ahead and post the links... not the posts... that way it'll be free of interpretation... let people make up their own minds...


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

mrpercussive said:


> go ahead and post the links... not the posts... that way it'll be free of interpretation... let people make up their own minds...


Good grief, you are one very stupid, brand loyalist phucktard. I pity you and whoever was responsible for raising you.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4231938&postcount=41

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4247414&postcount=1

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4231803&postcount=28

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4232501&postcount=20

There's plenty more evidence of Jack's idiocy, if that's not enough for you fanboi...

Related posts:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4232046&postcount=49


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

urinal mint said:


> Good grief, you are one very stupid, brand loyalist *phucktard*. I pity you and whoever was responsible for raising you.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=4231938&postcount=41
> 
> ...


give them the threads... not the posts... that way it is not seen only in your eyes... I may be brand loyal, but at least i can read... XD

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=393846
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4232501#post4232501

Tons more... just post threads and not posts... And btw, looks like you're inciting another fight and going down to namecalling... i believe thats against the rules...


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

mrpercussive said:


> give them the threads... not the posts...


If folks have at least half a brain, it's very easy to read the whole thread. It' not as hard as it is for the likes of you...



mrpercussive said:


> And btw, looks like you're inciting another fight and going down to namecalling... i believe thats[_sic_] against the rules...


Nope, just linking to the facts, as opposed to you posting your brand loyalist fantasies.

Just continue to lie and I'll continue to link to the truth and folks can sit back and laugh at you...

(insert smarmy "thumbs up" emoticon here)


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

urinal mint said:


> If folks have at least half a brain, it's very easy to read the whole thread. It' not as hard as it is for the likes of you...
> 
> Nope, just linking to the facts, as opposed to you posting your brand loyalist fantasies.
> 
> ...


I may not be a smart man, but i'm smart enough to decide for myself about things.

Choosing what to post and what not to post is called agenda setting... You have no idea of what you're talking about when you say you're posting facts... Thats not it. Thats your interpretation of the facts.

And no, i'm not lying... You on the other hand are trying to twist things around...


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

mrpercussive said:


> I may not be a smart man,


I agree with you, you are not smart!



mrpercussive said:


> Choosing what to post and what not to post is called agenda setting...


Nope, I merely linked to the relevant posts which disprove your claim that poor Jack, the owner of Ibex, doesn't post here anymore due to a "certain crowd." He dug his own grave.



mrpercussive said:


> You have no idea of what you're talking about when you say you're posting facts... Thats[sic} not it. Thats[sic] your interpretation of the facts.


You are even more intellectually challenged than I though if you think posting Jack's, anfd other folks' direct quotes are my interpretation of the facts. You really need to go back to school, lest you continue to display your lack of critical thinking skills, over and over and over...



mrpercussive said:


> And no, i'm not lying... You on the other hand are trying to twist things around...


Wrong again liar. How is posting what your wannabe boytoy posted, without any commentary, "twisting things around'?


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

urinal mint said:


> I agree with you, you are not smart!
> 
> Nope, I merely linked to the relevant posts which disprove your claim that poor Jack, the owner of Ibex, doesn't post here anymore due to a "certain crowd." He dug his own grave.
> 
> ...


i'm done arguing with ya... it's a waste of my time...


----------



## urinal mint (Mar 31, 2008)

mrpercussive said:


> i'm done arguing with ya... it's a waste of my time...


Yes, when your idocy is thrown back in your face, you run away.

I've seen it many times. The truth hurts fanboy.


----------



## SatelliteBiker (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for crapping up this thread with irrelevant, past, soap-opera nonsense.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

*Oh the irony*



SatelliteBiker said:


> Thanks for crapping up this thread with irrelevant, past, soap-opera nonsense.


Yeah, but it appears that the mint got flushed down the urinal







too bad, too sad..


----------



## Dick Tracy (Jul 11, 2008)

Jake Pay said:


> Yeah, but it appears that the mint got flushed down the urinal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my, it's another Ibex fanboi.

Too funny.


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Dick Tracy said:


> Oh my, it's another Ibex fanboy.
> 
> Too funny.


Yupper, and you by chance are from the Sunday funnies..


----------



## nightrod (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey,
I cant figure out if it is worth to buy the VholdR. I have the Oregon Scientific and it works ok, but

when I compare it with the GoPro picture are more blur and unstable, Oregon needs far more light to produce good video. I ride a lot single trail in the jungle and it tends to be a bit dark at times. on the other hand on my supermotard on the track its just great. but when i use it on the road and speed gets above 120km/h picture gets flickering.
all my mounts are very stable so thats not the issue.

Now when i compare spec and test
Vhold has 640x480 (480 lines)
GoPro has 513x384 claimed on goprocamera.com but some sellers claim 640x480 ??
Oregon has 640 x 480 
in tests it looks like VholdR comes out a little bit better then GoPro, i think its dure to a chip inside? 
you can see what i am talking about here http://www.youtube.com/user/fatbobsingapore

so back to the question will the VholdR give me much more stable pictures in the jungle and how does it perform in high speed 120plus km/h
or is there another option out there NO CALBLE


----------



## tylerdurden119 (Jan 11, 2008)

*what about the adventure cam 3*

I am surprised no one has mentioned viosports other offerings(viosport makes the pov1). The adventure cam hooks up to a camcorder. So if u already have one your set. Quality is on par with the pov1 and with a lanc remote u can turn it on and off without having to have access to it. I strap mine to my camelbak shoulder strap with a bit of hook and loop.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

tylerdurden119 said:


> I am surprised no one has mentioned viosports other offerings(viosport makes the pov1). The adventure cam hooks up to a camcorder. So if u already have one your set. Quality is on par with the pov1 and with a lanc remote u can turn it on and off without having to have access to it. I strap mine to my camelbak shoulder strap with a bit of hook and loop.


yeah i have looked at those..my only problem is i don;t have a camcorder...any recommendations on camcorders?...make and model would be ideal


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

*Questions on the HERO*

Hey GoPro - it looks like the answer. Because I'm a helmetcam virgin - a few questions:

I don't think it comes with batteries - can you buy rechargeable batteries for it, and then do you need to buy a recharger? Or do you just use ordinary throw-away batteries?

Does it come with any editing software (or can I download this free from the web)?

I live in the UK and when I tried to order, shipping quoted was $70 - do I have any local options on buying the camera?

Thanks GoPro


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

Can the GO Pro Wide take a 4GB card?


----------



## vyper005 (Jul 30, 2007)

*^^^*


----------

